# Ship Manuals and documents



## Micdrow (Sep 29, 2007)

Added this for those that where interested. A few links that I know of ship manuals. Lots of stuff for those interested in ships and ships weapons.

Navy Documents
FC-ORDNANCE
FIRE-CONTROL-PAGE

Enjoy


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 29, 2007)

Yet another one!!!!

Online Publications and Documents


----------



## ppopsie (Oct 30, 2007)

It looks like the USN entrusted all of its primary flight training/screening to the Civil aviation under CNATRA program. It's amazing to me but makes sense.

And UAV pilots....


----------

